# Lily's new feather growth



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

First let me apologize for all my threads about Lily, but I am very happy to have her and want to do everything I can to make her healthy and happy. And I am very proud to show off my girl's new feather growth 





























And she has new feather growth on her wings in the small bald spots and around her vent. No growth yet on the body under the wings but I am hoping


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She looks so good! Roo took probably six or seven months to really have all of her bald spots fill in to where they are now. So definitely don't lose hope yet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow!....that is great news. Write down and document what you have done, it would make a good article for the article section of the site and be helpful to others


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks ladies . Michelle, that does give me hope and Susanne, I am documenting


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Stupid question, but she is a cinnamon pearl, right?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks great!

Take a picture with the flash on...if her eye's reflect red then she is a cinnamon pearl. If not, then she is a normal.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes, she is a GORGEOUS Cinnamon Pearl, and soon she will be in fully feathered Glory


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

For what it's worth, the feathers under Roo's wings took the longest to grow back in. Since we never observed her plucking herself, we think she may have plucked those feathers because she was in so much pain from the injuries the other birds gave her.  But, she has almost all of those feathers back now too, despite the fact that it took two molts and the vet said it would never happen.  I hope the same is true for Lily.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Michelle, it is really good to know that those took the longest to grow for Roo. I hope Lily eventually gets them back but it sure doesn't make me love her any less


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo still has a few spots of thin feathering that I think will be permanent (although I'm not sure). I think they give her character.  But, I was just discussing with my rescue friend this morning how amazing it is that even 10 months after she was surrendered, she is still continuing to improve in both her feathering and her movement. They truly are amazingly resilient little creatures.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So true! I do think she will continue to improve


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

yay! so glad lily is feathering.  that should make you one proud mommy!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am! She is so special


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on Lily s improvement.Im sure that now that shes loved and well looked after,she will soon have all her feathers back X x


----------

